# Pictures of Splash in Arizona



## Gini (Feb 21, 2007)

Splash arrived last night. These are the 1st pictures I got this am. I have a few more but my

battery gave out. I will take some tomorrow after recharging the camera. The vet will be here

in the early afternoon. We need to get the x-rays so we can see where the Farrier needs to start.

I've put her in with Peaches who also has been foundered before. She is doing really well and is

a real asset to the new horses coming in. She loves them all.


----------



## MBhorses (Feb 21, 2007)

Keep us posted on Splash.



:

Hope Splash does well.

Melissa


----------



## Champ (Feb 21, 2007)

Congratulations on getting Splash :aktion033:

Champ


----------



## Krickette (Feb 21, 2007)

Ohhh! She looks like she'll do great in her new home. Thanks so much for posting pictures. I'm anxious to see how she improves. When she's not foundered she's such a little spunk. She was still trotting after my dogs the day she left. She had one dog over here that she loved, we got them both at the same time, and they'd play tag all around the pasture. Thanks again!

:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## tifflunn (Feb 21, 2007)

:aktion033: :aktion033: Glad to here she has arrived safe and sound- shes a cutie




:


----------



## Devon (Feb 26, 2007)

Glad she made it great what a SWEETIE!



:


----------

